# How to finish MDF router table



## raykm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all,
I just bought a Rockler mdf tabletop and fence model 29287. Only the table top and front face of the fence have laminate on their surfaces. I'm concerned about moisture, as around here it gets damp often. I've been told to just use any sealer i may have to seal the table bottom and edges. Wasn't even thinking about the fence and its "T" slots at the time. Can anyone advise me as to how to go about this? Anyhelp would be awesome.....thanks.
Ray


----------



## slydon7050 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Ray, Sanding sealer will work great. Put on several coats (min 4-5)and sand between each coat with 240g to remove the raised hairs. I have an MDF table out on the terrace and it gets tons of moisture (in the tropics, you know) has been there for 3 years and no problem with swelling. 
Good luck. 
Sylvette


----------



## raykm (Apr 14, 2009)

Great and thanks Sylvette. How did you deal with the T-slots in the fence, getting the sanding sealer into the slots, avoiding runs and getting in there to sand?....Ray


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sylvette I would think many will find that information helpfull


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I read that Pat Warner soaked one of his mdf table tops in an oil/varnish mixture.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## slydon7050 (Jul 6, 2009)

hey Ray, To be honest I would have to scratch my head and think about it. I haven't finished the same kind of table. Mine was a flat dinning room table. A thought would to spray a small amount in the slots and if it is light it will seal it and no sanding should be necessary. Without seeing the slots, a little difficult to tell. 
Good luck anyway, hope it works out. 
Sylvette


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

If the slots are screwed in can you just remove them, seal and reinstall?


----------

